# Make A Face



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

click here

Here's mine:


----------



## Liz (Sep 24, 2005)

that does look like you. hehe


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 24, 2005)

I tried to make one but I looked like a scary ugly old lady with their choice of glasses ... plus do you have to give them your email address to get an image file? I didn't want to bother ... I much prefer the picture I made for my avatar at another site!


----------



## Cirean (Sep 24, 2005)

I have absolutely no sense of what I look like LOL I tried and asked hubby if it looked like me and he laughed and said NO! Good job on yours though Lisa.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* I tried to make one but I looked like a scary ugly old lady with their choice of glasses ... plus do you have to give them your email address to get an image file? I didn't want to bother ... I much prefer the picture I made for my avatar at another site!



Yes, they send the file to your email. 
Thanx, Liz and Cirean!

No other takers? Come on, it's fun.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Wow Lisa, it really looks like you! I made one, but I'm still waiting for them to send me the image



Thank you. I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, OK, if you really want to see it here it is ... I just took a screenshot so I didn't have to give them my email, I get enough junk mail as it is



The hair doesn't really look like me (my hair has more body and usually flips out at the bottom) but it was the only center-part no-bangs style I could find. The rest isn't too bad I guess, the jawline and lips are pretty accurate, the eyes okay... The yellow-lens glasses are just bizzare though.... I still think I look scary here!



lol


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Here is me:


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Wink!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Hahaha!!! Tony, did you make that fo real? That's good.


----------



## Lisa329 (Sep 26, 2005)

That was fun!


----------



## Leony (Sep 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Here is me:





LOL Tony!Cool one! haha.

I'll try to make mine later, need to make dinner first.


----------



## d.ngu719 (Dec 24, 2006)

hah MJ!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 24, 2006)

Lmao @ T!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 24, 2006)

LOLOL @ Tony


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 24, 2006)

lmao. that does look like you, lisa..and that mj one..Lmao..too funny.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 25, 2006)

lol Tony!


----------



## Aisaf (Dec 25, 2006)

hey i am borin here can u add me and chat with me REMOVED


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 25, 2006)

haha I tried....it didn't turn out soo well!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif click here
Here's mine:

http://server2.uploadit.org/files/ur...lot-MyFace.jpg

wow

its look like you a lot


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 1, 2007)

Meh, I made a face but it didn't email anything to me!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Meh, I made a face but it didn't email anything to me!



I'm sorry! If you make another, try getting a screen shot of it. It's been so long but for some reason i'm thinking that's what I had to do.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry! If you make another, try getting a screen shot of it. It's been so long but for some reason i'm thinking that's what I had to do. I'll try it again but I don't know what a "screen shot" is (is it dirty, lol), I'm a 'tard, lol!!





My jaw is too big here, ah well!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll try it again but I don't know what a "screen shot" is (is it dirty, lol), I'm a 'tard, lol!! Hahahaha....no, it's not dirty. Did they finally email it to you?

Quote:
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n...nevere/IMG.jpg
My jaw is too big here, ah well!

Yeah, it's kinda difficult since some of the options are limited but that's pretty good! Wasn't that fun!?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahahaha....no, it's not dirty. Did they finally email it to you?

Yeah, it's kinda difficult since some of the options are limited but that's pretty good! Wasn't that fun!?

No they didn't. LOL, I printed it, scanned it and posted it from there, lol!! How do you do the screen shot? That would save time and effort! So, does it look like me, lol???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No they didn't. LOL, I printed it, scanned it and posted it from there, lol!! How do you do the screen shot? That would save time and effort! So, does it look like me, lol??? Well, guess that works too but for future reference...
What's a Screen Shot, and how do I make one? - Ask Leo!

Yes, it kinda looks like you some especially through the eyes.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, guess that works too but for future reference...
What's a Screen Shot, and how do I make one? - Ask Leo!

Yes, it kinda looks like you some especially through the eyes.

Will it work on mac though? I don't have windows.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Will it work on mac though? I don't have windows. Umm, that I don't know, sorry.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Umm, that I don't know, sorry. ah well, I figured it out this time. I still don't understand why it doesn't get to my email.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ah well, I figured it out this time. I still don't understand why it doesn't get to my email. Are you checking the junk folder to make sure it's not going in there?


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 2, 2007)

This was fun, Lisa! Thanks for the entertainment. Here's mine:


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you checking the junk folder to make sure it's not going in there? No, I didn't but it's not going there either.



I wish there was an easier way to do it because I wanted to play with it some more.
Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This was fun, Lisa! Thanks for the entertainment. Here's mine:
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5889/meishck2.gif

Pretty!!!!! That looks like you too!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 3, 2007)

fun site! too bad mine looks nothing like me



they didnt have my eyebrows, and my hair,and in general this face doesn't look like mine at all


----------



## KatJ (Jan 5, 2007)

i tried, but i guess i dont know what i look like, cuz the one that i did really doesnt look a lot like me...


----------



## glamourqueen200 (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks 4 the link


----------



## la esperanza (Jan 12, 2007)

lol


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 13, 2007)

lmao


----------



## star_babe_22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's a screenshot of me (sorry it's so small)

There weren't many (or any) accurate facial features to choose from and they didn't even have my skintone, so I don't think this looks like me, but it's as close as I can get.


----------



## MissPout (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 19, 2007)

not even close! But still fun!


----------



## jassjass (Sep 25, 2007)




----------

